# La blague du dimanche



## zemzem (2 Juillet 2006)

Comme il n'y a plus de blague du lundi ... 
De toute façon demain je pars en vacances 2 mois en Ardèche  :style:  

Histoire "vraie" (?)  

Un poseur de moquette travaille dans la villa d'une femme.
Elle part faire des courses et l'averti qu'elle rentrera à 18h.
17h45, son travail terminé, l'ouvrier jette un dernier regard sur la moquette qu'il vient de poser, il veut fumer une cigarette, mais ne trouve plus son paquet ... et son regard est attiré par une bosse sous la moquette. Il se dit que son paquet de cigarettes a du tomber de sa poche et comme il n'a pas le temps de décoller il s'empare d'une massette, d'une petite planche et s'empresse de bien écraser le paquet de clopes avant l'arrivée de la proprio.
Il vient de terminer quand il l'entends arriver et poser ses courses dans la cuisine.
Puis elle entre dans la pièce, admire le travail, félicite l'ouvrier et lui demande sa facture. Il va la chercher sur la cheminée, et là, tout vas très vite ... il soulève son porte- document, dessous, il voit son paquet de cigarettes ... et à ce moment, la femme lui demande : " au fait, vous n'avez pas vu "Titi" mon hamster, ... il s'est encore enfuit de sa cage ... " .... 
:afraid: :sick:     

Bon été à vous tous


----------



## EtVlan (9 Juillet 2006)

Une femme entre dans un magasin de tapis Persan très dispendieux...

Elle trouve un tapis à son goût et se penche pour l'examiner.

Comme elle se penche, elle lâche un gaz ! 

Très embarrassée, elle regarde à droite et à gauche pour voir si quelqu'un l'avait entendu...  

Au même moment, le vendeur arrive et lui dit :

"Bonjour madame, puis-je faire quelque chose pour vous ?

Encore embarrassée par son pet, elle lui dit :
"Oui, j'aimerais bien connaître le prix de ce tapis."

Et le vendeur lui répond :

"Madame, si juste à le regarder, ça vous a fait péter...
vous allez bien chier dans vos culottes quand vous aller entendre le prix !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

C'est nul.
REMBOURSEZ
.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juillet 2006)

Boh, allez pour faire baisser encore le niveau, j'me lance:

Un mec se trimballe dans la rue avec deux valises bien &#233;normes quand il rencontre un vieux copain:
"Salut vieux, &#231;a fait une paie," dit le copain en question "Dis voir, t'as quoi dans tes valoches l&#224;?"
"Ben dans celle de droite, j'ai une grosse mite," r&#233;pond l'autre. En effet, il ouvre sa valise, et dedans somnole une mite &#233;norme, genre La Mouche, le film, voyez.
"Et dans l'autre ?" demande son pote, encore estomaqu&#233;.
"Ben l'autre, c'est une valise magique, ya un g&#233;nie dedans"
"Un g&#233;nie ? Terrible, fais voir, je peux essayer ?"
"Ouais, vas y, si tu veux," lui dit l'autre d'un ton blas&#233;.
Le pote frotte la valise, un g&#233;nie en sort ( genre g&#233;rard Jugnot en turban, voyez ) et lui dit: " Mon ami, tu as le droit &#224; un voeu"
Alors le pote tout excit&#233;: "Ouah, super... ben euh...; j'voudrais.... UN MILLIARD !"
L&#224;, on entend un grand bruit et un superbe billard am&#233;ricain tombe devant le mec, qui se tourne vers son pote et lui dit:
"Mais c'est quoi cette merde? j'voulais un milliard, pas un billard !"
L'autre:
"Parce que tu crois que moi, j'voulais vraiment un grosse mite ?" 

uala uala  :rose:


 :love:


----------



## EtVlan (9 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul.
> REMBOURSEZ
> .


Allez... tente ta chance...  

---

Une dame a un problème de lave vaisselle MIELE.
Elle appelle le service de réparation et lui demande de passer chez elle:
Je laisserai la clé chez la voisine, vous n'aurez qu'à entrer..
Ne vous inquiétez pas de mon chien Boby, il est très impressionnant mais
il ne bougera pas et ne vous fera aucun mal.

Par contre ne parlez au perroquet sous aucun prétexte... j'insiste:
*NE PARLEZ PAS AU PERROQUET !*

Le jour venu, le réparateur se pointe, entre et effectivement se
retrouve nez à truffe avec un énorme clébard, genre croisement d'un
mastif, d'un danois et d'un veau, mais qui a l'air tranquille.

Le gars commence è réparer le lave vaisselle, mais c'est avec le
perroquet qu' il a des problemes: celui-ci n'arrête pas de l'insulter et
de le vanner :

" Incapable ! Abruti! Minable ! Trou du cul ! C'est comme ca que
tu répares chez Miele ? branleur !" etc.

Au bout d'une demi heure, excédé le type se tourne vers le perroquet :

"Tu vas la fermer sac à merde ?"

Et le perroquet de répondre:
"Boby, attaque !"

...

*Jour n° 180*
08h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
09h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
09h40 : Chouette, une promenade ! Ce que je préfère !
10h30 : Chouette, une sortie en voiture ! Ce que je préfère !
11h30 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
12h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
13h00 : Chouette, la cour ! Ce que je préfère !
16h00 : Chouette, les enfants ! Ce que je préfère !
17h00 : Chouette, de la pâtée pour chien ! Ce que je préfère !
17h30 : Chouette, papa et maman ! Ce que je préfère !

*Jour n° 181* (Voir jour n° 180)

*Jour n° 182* (Voir jour n° 181)

*Jour n° 183* (Voir jour n° 182)



*Jour n° 152 :*
Mes ravisseurs continuent à me provoquer avec de bizarres petits objets pendouillant au bout d'une ficelle.
Ils se gavent de viande fraîche au dîner pendant qu'ils me forcent à manger des céréales déshydratées.
La seule chose qui m'aide à tenir le coup est l'espoir d'une évasion, et la maigre satisfaction que je retire de temps à autres de la destruction d'un meuble.
Demain, je mangerai peut-être une autre plante d'appartement.

*Jour n° 161 :*
Aujourd'hui, ma tentative d'assassiner mes ravisseurs en me glissant dans leurs pieds pendant qu'ils marchaient a presque réussi.
Il faudra que j'essaie encore depuis le haut des escaliers.
Dans l'espoir d'induire dégoût et répulsion chez ces vils oppresseurs, je me suis encore forcé à vomir sur leur fauteuil préféré. Il faudra que je recommence sur leur lit.

*Jour n° 165 :
*J'ai décapité une souris et leur ai apporté le corps, afin de leur faire comprendre ce dont je suis capable, et pour frapper leurs coeurs de terreur.
Mais ils se sont juste extasiés et se sont répandus en paroles onctueuses et condescendantes, me disant à quel point j'étais un bon petit chat.
Hmmm... Ca ne fonctionne pas conformément au plan

*Jour n° 168 :*
J'ai enfin réalisé jusqu'à quel point allait leur sadisme. Sans aucune raison, j'ai été choisi pour le supplice de l'eau. Cette fois, de plus, il comprenait une substance chimique mousseuse et piquante nommée "shampooing".
Quel cerveau malade a bien pu inventer un tel liquide ?
Ma seule consolation est le morceau de pouce que je tiens encore entre mes dents.

*Jour n° 171 :*
Aujourd'hui s'est tenue une sorte de réunion de malfaiteurs. J'ai été placé à l'isolement pendant l'événement. Cependant, j'ai pu entendre le bruit et humer l'odeur nauséabonde de ces tubes de verres qu'ils appellent "bière".
Plus important, j'ai réussi à obtenir l'information que la raison de ma réclusion était mon pouvoir "allergisant". Il va falloir que j'apprenne de quoi il s'agit pour que je puisse l'utiliser à mon avantage.

*Jour n° 174 :*
Je suis persuadé que les autres prisonniers sont des comédiens ou peut-être même des mouchards. Le chien est relâché tous les jours et semble plus qu'heureux de revenir. C'est visiblement un attardé mental.
D'un autre côté, l'oiseau doit être un informateur puisqu'il leur parle constamment. Je suis certain qu'il leur rapporte mes moindres mouvements. Tant qu'il restera dans cette pièce de métal, sa sécurité est assurée.
Mais je peux attendre. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps...

La maîtresse interroge les élèves :

- Lucie, que fait ton père ?
- Il est coiffeur.

- Et toi, Éric ?
- Il est médecin.

- Et toi, Toto ?
- Il est mort, mon papa.
- Oh ! Je suis désolée, Toto. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faisait avant de mourir ?
- Il faisait : « Arrrghh, Arrrghhhhh ! »

Alcide conduisait son auto et était tout trempé de sueur, tant il était nerveux à l'idée d'arriver en retard à son rendez-vous car il n'arrivait pas à trouver une seule place de stationnement. 

Levant les yeux au ciel, il pria Dieu :

"_Seigneur, aie pitié de moi. Si tu me trouves une place de stationnement, je te promets d'aller à la messe tous les dimanches et de lâcher la bière pour le reste de ma vie._"

Miraculeusement, une place se libère sur-le-champ.

Alcide lève les yeux au ciel de nouveau et dit à Dieu :

"_Laisse faire. J'en ai trouvé une!_"

C'est une fraise et une crotte sur la pelouse.

La fraise dit à la crotte :
"Regarde-toi, t'es pas belle, tu sens pas bon, personne t'aime. Moi par contre, je suis belle, j'ai une belle couleur... Je sens bonne, je goûte bonne..."

Alors surgit un petit écureuil. Il prend la fraise et la mange.
La crotte dit alors: "À tantôt!"


----------



## EtVlan (9 Juillet 2006)

Un monsieur et une dame vont dans un restaurant extrêmement chic.

Le maître d'hôtel, très stylé, s'approche:
-"Madame Monsieur , vous désirez passer votre commande ?"

Là la dame intervient et dit au garçon :
-"Laissez c'est moi qui passe la commande !"

Le maître d'hôtel est assez surpris, mais ne bronche pas.

La dame :
-"Alors pour moi ce sera en entrée, du foie gras, ensuite je prendrai du canard à l'orange, du fromage et une tarte aux fraises"

Le maître d'hôtel :
-"Et pour monsieur ce sera ?"

La dame:
-"Alors pour monsieur, nous dirons en entrée des carottes râpées, ensuite des carottes bouillies, en boisson du jus de carottes et en dessert une bonne petite glace à la carotte "

Le maître d'hôtel :
-"Monsieur est au régime sans doute ? "

La dame :
*-"NON MAIS TANT QUE MONSIEUR BAISERA COMME UN LAPIN, MONSIEUR MANGERA COMME UN LAPIN!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...





			
				EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> ...




Tiens, c'est pas encore fermé? 

Bon, attendez moi une minute. Je vais faire un tour sur Blague.com, je copie-colle 3-4 pages et je reviens.


----------



## EtVlan (11 Juillet 2006)

Oh!!!!  

Quel vilain... :hein: 

S'il faut que tu piges dans des sites humoristiques pour te venger... Bravo!  

---

Dans la vie, il faut s'entourer de gens ayant un grand sens de l'humour... n'oublie jamais ça...

Par la suite, ça viendra tout simplement.



Et TOC.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Vous n'avez certainement pas les mêmes valeurs .





.


----------



## EtVlan (24 Juillet 2006)

Un homme s'inscrit dans l'armée. On l'envoie immédiatement dans le désert.
Il rencontre le commandant de la base et prend connaissance du terrain.
Après une heure de visite, il réalise qu'il n'y a pas de femme sur la base.
Intrigué, il demande au commandant :

- Pardon, euh, ça fait une heure que je parcours la base de long en large et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de femme.

- Et alors ?

- Ben, y a des gars qui sont ici depuis deux ans, ils doivent bien être en manque ?

- Tu vois la tente là-bas ? Ben, derrière, il y a un chameau...

- UN CHAMEAU ?!?!

- Oui, un chameau, les gars l'utilisent et ils semblent bien satisfaits...

Le gars est atterré !!! Il s'imagine derrière le chameau et en pleure presque... Il se jure de ne jamais tomber aussi bas.

Après quelques semaines, il n'en peut plus. Après avoir observé ses compagnons qui, tard le soir, reviennent de la fameuse tente avec de larges sourires, il décide d'essayer.
Il arrive derrière la tente et regarde longuement l'animal :

- Putin, c'est la misère... Il ferme les yeux, pense à une femme superbe, baisse sa braguette et d'un puissant coup de rein, il enfile le chameau. A ce moment, pris de panique, la bête pousse d'énormes cris qui réveillent toute la garnison. L'arme au poing, les soldats se précipite pour voir ce qui se passe.

- Mais bordel, qu'est-ce que tu fais là ?!

- Ben quoi, comme tout le monde... sauf que le chameau, il n'a pas l 'air d'aimer ça !

- Mais, abruti, ... le chameau, c'est pour aller voir les femmes au village !!!......


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juillet 2006)

Déjà bu moultes fois ! Elle doit être plusieurs pages avant celle ci d'ailleurs ! 

Blague de Hugues ( je rend à Cesar ce qui lui appartient !  )

C'est le petit chaperon rouge qui à bien grandit depuis sa première rencontre avec le loup.
Il va donc voir sa grand mère dans la forêt. Sur le chemin, le petit chaperon rouge remarque la paire d'oreilles du loup caché derrière une barrière.Le petit chaperon rouge dit:
"Je t'ai vu le loup je t'ai vu ! Tu ne me fais plus peur je t'ai vu !"

Et la loup se barre en grognant " Aaaaarrrhhhhhhh"

Après quelques centaines de mètres, au détour d'une colline, le petit chapon rouge apercoit le loup caché derrière un tas de pierres.

"Je t'ai vu le loup je t'ai vu ! Tu ne me fais plus peur je t'ai vu !"

Et la loup s'en va en grogant " Aaaaarrrhhhhhhh"

Quasiment arrivé à la maison de sa grand mère , le petit chaperon rouge voit le loup à moitié caché derrière une vieille souche d'arbre.

"Je t'ai vu le loup je t'ai vu ! Tu ne me fais plus peur je t'ai vu !"

Et là le loup s'exclame :" Mais bordel on peut plus chier tranquille dans cette forêt ??!!"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu moultes fois ! Elle doit être plusieurs pages avant celle ci d'ailleurs !
> 
> _blague pourrie_



:mouais: t'as vu qu'on est encore à la première page?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> Comme il n'y a plus de blague du lundi ...
> De toute fa&#231;on demain je pars en vacances 2 mois en Ard&#232;che  :style:
> 
> Histoire "vraie" (?)
> ...


Deux mois de vacances ? J'attendrai ton retour pour te mettre au frais alors. Tu en auras besoin apr&#232;s l'Ard&#232;che.

Merci de relire l'avis de r&#233;ouverture du bar de Benjamin. Merci de vous poser la question suivante : pourquoi ce fil navrant de d&#233;monstration de copier-coller a disparu ?

Non... ne vous faites pas mal au cr&#226;ne. Je n'imagine pas une seconde que ce que l'administrateur ou les mod&#233;rateurs vous demandent rentrent dans vos consid&#233;rations profondes.

Pas de souci.



Evidemment, vu que &#231;a fait 3 fois que je dois fermer un tel fil, pour le prochain, c'est vacances prolong&#233;es, hein ?


----------

